# RO Ice Cube?



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I was watching Cat in the Hat with my daughter the other day, and came up with this idea/question. You know how a lot of people struggle to keep their tank temp down in the summer. Can you not freeze some RO water ice cubes and drop a few in the tank on hot days? It'll melt slowly to cool the water temp.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok trust me you don't want to do that because if you ad to much your shrimp will suffer and it doesn't take much. Even 2 ice cubes could change too much too fast. Chiller or lower tank is best


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not thinking about doing it, as my place is air conditioned. Throwing the question out there because I'm just curious.


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

i think i read it from somewhere that if u put ice cube into the tank, it is possible to kill off bacteria and make the tank system collapse


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

No problem. I just know it is very hard to regulate and moderate


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It certainly can be a pain trying to regulate temperatures in hot weather especially. Fans work, but you really need a timer for them, and even then, changes have to be made according to how hot it's getting. I'd, well, not kill exactly , but for a system I could afford that had some kind of thermostatic control for the fans, I'd do a lot !

Leaving them on too long can make a tank too cold even in a heat wave.. and vice versa.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I used to put ziplocks filled with ice in my overflows. Kept the temps below 80 in the summer during a heat wave. I was happy, I think they lasted 2-3 hours each time I filled them.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah that may be the trick. Containing the ice and then close monitoring. But at the same time the temp should vary, very little. I guess in the situation where it's temp change or loss take temp change every time.


----------

